# Anyone have longcoat puppy to adult pics?



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

I am just so curious as to what Willow will look like as an adult! It's worse than my human babies! LOL! I think it is so neat to see how much they change, especially the longcoats, because their coat goes through such a drastic change from puppy to adult!

So just thought I'd see if any of you have some pics to post of your longcoat puppy to adult pics?
(and do you remember what they weighed at that age vs adult)

Willow is almost 10 weeks and is weighing 3lbs 7 oz. And today was sporting her new coat!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

She looks almost like my Daisy May. Willow is a cutie, I love her little jacket.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That photo with your daughter (?) is adorable.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous and her coat is too sweet! 

flippedstars has a little guy named Bryco. She did a good job of chronicling his growth. He is a beautiful show Champion. 

Perhaps you can search for her posts about him. Her other show dogs/Champions are still a bit younger. I think Bryco is 2 or 3.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow congrats on the new addition, she's precious!  Your little girl is such a 
cutie pie too. They look sweet together. I bet she's thrilled about Willow.

Chanel is a cryptic merle and therefore is on the larger side. 
She is 8lbs now at 9 months. Her coat is not full just yet,
it takes up to 2 years, but I will still post pics to give you an idea. 

Here she is at two months...









three months...









and now at 9 months...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a link to Bryco's album on facebook  From 10 weeks and 15 oz to 2 years and 5 healthy pounds of boy! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.558773112594.2079155.55300188&type=3&l=692b65385a


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

heres a few of my Bentley hes 3.5yrs atm and his coat has just about fully come in especially over the past 6 months

16 weeks he was about 2lbs here



















5 Months



















9 Months



















1 Year










18 Months



















2 Years










2.5 Years










3 Years @ 4lbs 9oz


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie as a pup:









His yoounger years, I can't remember how old he was but think he was maybe 2 because this was before we got our next chi:









Not sure of his age here sorry:









About 12 here









He's 15 now:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh Cookie's are great...from baby to senior!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Cute pic overload! Baby Chanel OMG! And I could easily steal Bentley, Im a sucker for a sable. He looks a lot like Bambi's dad, I wonder if they are related? Cookie is such a sweetie too. I think Im getting broody for puppies........


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I am soo into this 

Bijoux is a Merle just like Channel is except you can see her merle-ness she's called a Blue Merle. Just like Channel she is on the larger side, she is 9.6lbs full grown, she could stand to gain an ounce or two, but as she was grade 3 LP I keep her on the skinnier side.
View attachment 6965

This is Bijoux at 4 weeks old

View attachment 6963

8 weeks and around 2lbs
View attachment 6964

12 Weeks around 3.6
View attachment 6966

16ish
View attachment 6967

around 6 months old here


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 6968

Christmas she is 8 months old here and 8 lbs
View attachment 6969

Jan 
View attachment 6970

Xmas again you can kinda see her fluff better
View attachment 6975

This one is blurry but it was taken a month ago you can see she is getting her 'pants' here and how fluffy her tail is getting
View attachment 6972

About 2 weeks-ish ago. she is 11 months old now, her fluff is just starting to come in. I think she will not be very fluffy just mostly have flair  Kinda like a golden Retriever


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG you guys these are just fabulous! What little beautiful babies you all have! I love seeing the change!! They get sooo much fuzzier than I thought they would! I actually did not know what to expect! I sorta thought Willow may look more "medium coat" but judging by your pics she will be a fuzzball just like yours! I'm amazed at how pretty their tails all get! And how long! So how is the shedding with your long haired beauties? Willow hasn't started shedding yet...

So many people keep saying "well is she a mix? she doesn't look like a chihuahua...!" 

Yes that is my daughter (5 years old) and she is just in love with her!

Thanks for all the compliments! 

Keep them coming! They are all so beautiful! Each so unique too!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> heres a few of my Bentley hes 3.5yrs atm and his coat has just about fully come in especially over the past 6 months
> 
> 16 weeks he was about 2lbs here
> 
> ...


awwwwwww smooch smooch smooch


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

So cool too to see how some of the coat colors have changed too from puppy to adult! Bryco's spots got darker I think, Chanel seems to have gotten even lighter, and Cookie lightened up considerably! So cool! I think they look so classy as adults with the beautiful "feathers", fringes and flowy tails! 
Oh and Bijou's eyes are absolutely captivating!

Krittermom - I actually posted in one of your threads that I thought Daisy May's face looked like Willows! lol.

Do you guys still feel like your "bigger" chis are small?

I love Willow! She is perfect addition for our family with young kids and such, being a little hardier than a teeny - but if I could convince my husband, I would love a second that's of the smaller variety. Lol, not likely to happen though cuz hubby isn't overly thrilled about even one! Ha and I am finding it a challenge to potty train just this one! Oh maybe in another year or so...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

PixieMom said:


> So many people keep saying "well is she a mix? she doesn't look like a chihuahua...!"


You know I was thinking, she does remind me of a Papillion pup. Could there be a 
chance she's not pure Chi? If she does have some Papillion in her, she'll still have a 
gorgeous coat, very fluffy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

PixieMom said:


> ...
> Do you guys still feel like your "bigger" chis are small?
> ...



Yes I do! 8 pounds is still a very small dog.
I am very happy Chanel is the way she is, her size in my opinion makes her sturdier,
less fragile. She blends in with our active little family. She is still the tiniest dog
everywhere we go. I've rescued extremely tiny Chi pups recently and I quickly
learned how much easier I had it with Chanel, less worrying. I think for a family
with young kids like yours, a larger Chi is absolutely perfect. Willow is extremely
gorgeous, I would take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FWIW ... 11 months is not full grown ... 18 months is "full grown" for chis, and many continue to grow until 2 years  There is no hard and fast rule for how much they will gain between 9-10 months and 2 years but they are not anywhere near done until at the very least 18 months.


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You know I was thinking, she does remind me of a Papillion pup. Could there be a
> chance she's not pure Chi? If she does have some Papillion in her, she'll still have a
> gorgeous coat, very fluffy!


lol, I thought that too and questioned the person I got her from. But they insisted they are pure chi. I actually asked her to send me a couple of pics of the parents since the two i have aren't great but I'll attach them anyways. And put up the others if she sends them later.

dad









mom (don't have one of her face so all you get is her bum!lol!)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It may very well be that she's all Chi. I think it's just something about her snout,
or maybe coloring...I don't know. Hope I didn't insult/offend! A lot of folks on
here get a pup but aren't 100% sure about it being pure or mixed. You
mentioned people asking you if she's a mix, so I thought maybe you thought 
that too. Anyways, she's gorgeous and so are her dad and her mom's bum! lol :lol:


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It may very well be that she's all Chi. I think it's just something about her snout,
> or maybe coloring...I don't know. Hope I didn't insult/offend! A lot of folks on
> here get a pup but aren't 100% sure about it being pure or mixed. You
> mentioned people asking you if she's a mix, so I thought maybe you thought
> that too. Anyways, she's gorgeous and so are her dad and her mom's bum! lol :lol:


no offense taken at all! I love her even if she weren't a pure chi - I was looking for a "larger" chi or mix because of the kids so she is the perfect addition for my kids really. I can't help but hope to add a small chi to the family some day - or maybe she will fill that urge once she's an adult. Lol! I love her as a puppy but really I LOVE adults more and look forward to her being all grown up and having her own identity and personality. I mean she is super cute and her antics are hilarious but I can't wait to know her as a grown up. I love their unconditional love and devotion and snuggle love as adults. Where they CHOOSE to be with you at your side. Now, she loves us but is soooo crazy at times LOL! Her cuddle times are more collapse from exhaustion!

I am hoping to convince my husband to let me foster for the local rescue groups. I really think it will satisfy my "adult" dog/second dog urges and be great for Willow for socializing... Hubby ain't too sold on the idea... so we'll see.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion at 9 weeks-










At 1.5 years:


----------



## PixieMom (Feb 10, 2012)

I absolutely adore Lion's markings and colors! BEAUTIFUL! What a cutie! Lion looks more "dainty" almost! How much does he she weigh now? Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Lion so very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

PixieMom said:


> I absolutely adore Lion's markings and colors! BEAUTIFUL! What a cutie! Lion looks more "dainty" almost! How much does he she weigh now? Thank you for the pics!


Thank you! I love him too 

He weighs about 6 pounds right now.


----------

